# UCM - Uscom Limited



## kikalong (20 December 2008)

Hi all - I am new to your forum - so just learning my way around.
Thought I would ask for any comments on UCM (www.uscom.com.au) and their new partners Spacelabs.  Someone with medical knowledge may care to comment.
I have had a small holding in UCM for a couple of years.  They are a “little Aussie battler” with what seems to be a unique product with a world market that accurately measures the blood output of the heart in a non-invasive way.  They seem to have done their homework well and have been quietly validating their science.  From what I can see this is a world first and has enormous medical implications.
In the last couple of days they have made 3 announcements on ASX.  They have taken Spacelabs on as a multi country distributor  - Spacelabs parent OSI (USA) have just taken 2 million shares and 2 million options in UCM – and the American Journal of Surgery has just published a paper that validates the USCOM concept.  This paper is from researchers at the home of the prevailing “Gold Standard” which is a messy operative procedure involving the insertion of probes in the heart tissue.  The Uscom device is like a Stethoscope on the chest.
Anyone care to comment on the science, Spacelabs or OSI  or the future of UCM ?
www.uscom.com.au www.spacelabs.com


----------



## MikeAllistair (24 September 2011)

*Re: UCM - Uscom*

Bump. 3 years later, I'm interested in what others think.


----------



## NewbAndy (22 March 2014)

*Re: UCM - Uscom*



MikeAllistair said:


> Bump. 3 years later, I'm interested in what others think.




Re-bump 2 and a half years later. Uscom bought pulsecor's BP+ asset, now looking to strongly grow revenue in the next couple of years. ATC is a similar company, albeit at a more advanced state of sales. Anyone have any thoughts?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## liezelB (24 March 2014)

*Re: UCM - Uscom*

Who knows? Maybe after severl years, Uscom is one of the popular and most industrialized partner not just in spacelabs.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 February 2020)

One beneficiary of coronavirus? Has moved from 13c to 50c and back to 37c,  with an Ann in Feb indicating uplift of interest from China


> • Uscom is updating its manufacturing strategies to meet an increased demand from China over the past five weeks.
> • USCOM 1A manufacturing is initially planned to be increased by 121% for FY Q3
> • The National Health Commission of the People’s Republic of China Coronavirus
> Protocol advocates haemodynamic monitoring for severe coronavirus cases (released 5th February 2020)
> ...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 February 2020)

got a speeding ticket, and said it was, first up, a timing issue







> On 23 January 2020 [announced] the following:
> “A new direct distribution model was implemented by Uscom’s newly established wholly owned subsidiary, Uscom China, during the course of H1. However all new distributor contracts negotiated during the change over were contingent on issue of the USCOM 1A NMPA approval which was received on the 30th of December. This resulted in diminished sales for Q1 and Q2, and a *complimentary rush* of new sales in the first week of January ($0.4m). Received orders and forecast sales for Q3 indicate significant impending sales."



 (not sure it was a "complimentary rush" but that's must me)

and then "o_n 5 February 2020, the China National Health Commission released the 5th Edition of the National Protocol for the Detection and Management of Coronavirus. The Protocol recommended haemodynamic monitoring of severe and critically severe cases of Coronavirus_...." to which UCM said   it’s _"announcement of 10 February 2020 disclosing a *material increase *in unit orders for the USCOM 1A device during the “first five weeks of 2020”.
_
Semantics? And as usual market got ahead of itself (just add a dash of Covid-19 for peak effect).


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

I saw the chart and found the peaking just before covid hit the market.
Wondering if due for another wave...?
Year to date chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 October 2020)

Happy enough with the way things are progressing.
I was in on $0.175 and it's been a sideways shuffle for a while, but now apparently starting to build up some steam. I can't hope for over 20% overnight on every stock...


----------



## over9k (2 October 2020)

the longer trend doesn't look good though. I'd be selling.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 October 2020)

over9k said:


> the longer trend doesn't look good though. I'd be selling.



The longer trend looks ok to me.... albeit generally sideways.
A 10 year chart, haven't looked at the FA much on this one and I only have a half position size on it.
Not fussed either way, but it does have a chance of another pop, very unlikely to be as good as the last pop if it does though, but I wouldn't be surprised if it head butts 0.25~0.3 range


----------



## frugal.rock (7 October 2020)

Is this starting to look a little better to your liking on the chart?  Price and volume picking up,not quite a popper but as long as things continue positively. Still held.


----------



## over9k (7 October 2020)

I'll keep watching, but won't be taking out a position.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 November 2020)

With covid still rampant in the majority of the rest of the populated world, I am still holding this out of speculation of good sales and news of such flowing through. 
When is the question.
Meanwhile, am satisfied the SP has held fairly well (0.175 entry) and appears to be consolidating nicely.


----------



## Trav. (26 November 2020)

@frugal.rock I see that it touched 0.14c on Tuesday and rejected that pretty well.

Finished strong yesterday @ $0.165 so hopefully you will see some profit soon


----------



## frugal.rock (5 December 2020)

Well, a nice announcement on Friday morning.... if it was 9 months ago- becoming a high ranking preferred supplier for the Chinese gov through the China branch.

Made me cringe. Jumped off on entry price 0.175 whilst the opportunity presented. 
Loss of brokerage and missed opportunity elsewhere.
Hopefully relations improve?
My bias has made me exit, will probably see enough yuan poor into it to push the price up...


----------

